# Cleaning a fuel tank?



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if it's possible to clean the crud out of my tank. It seems to have issues at idle when below a quarter of a tank. Could this be crud? Can I remove the pump and get that crap out?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Try a low-tech solution, don't let your tank get that low.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Whatever you do, DON'T rinse it out with water. There's special cleaners you should use that evaporate by themselves.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

tlhingan said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T rinse it out with water. There's special cleaners you should use that evaporate by themselves.


I was thinking more of a siphon type method. Is removing the tank really the only way to get these cleaned?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

If you remove the back seat, you will have access to the fuel pump. Remove the fuel pump, then you have access to the inside of the tank. But for cleaning purposes, removing the tank will allow you to turn it upside down and get the gunk out of there natural-style.
=)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Why do you think you need to do this?
Did car stand and fuel go bad, and form deposits?
Son purchased a Toyota with a carburetor many yrs ago with this problem, had to remove tank, replacing the filter didnt cut it, too much junk.
Rinsed out with a little gas, pick up screen also had deposits on it and inside that were to big for the pick up pipe, I think these actually caused the problem.
Threw screen away, re-installed with new fuel filter, no more problems.
Dont forget this was a carb model, I do not recommend running a fuel inj car without the factory screens in place.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

IanH said:


> Why do you think you need to do this?
> Did car stand and fuel go bad, and form deposits?


 I don't necessarily think I _need to do it. It's just that the problems I seem to have when I get to a 1/4 tank seem to indicate a concentrated mass of junk. I'd be willing to invest some time in this if I thought that I could easily access and remove the junk. Also being a 15 year old car there is little doubt in my mind that there is junk hanging around._


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Why not remove the pump and inspect the pick up pipe and any screen,
look for problems.
Could the pump just be getting tired???


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would remove the pump and sender unit and have a look to see how dirty the tank is before removing the tank. It is unlikely to be too bad unless you have got a bad load of fuel. Try putting a cup of methylated spiits in with your next tank of petrol to help carry any moisture through the system. It is always a good idea to keep the tank over 1/4 full if possible.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the same issue when I run the tank low. I start to lose power then it just dies. I have had to replace the fuel filter twice now. Im looking at dropping the tank myself. Not to big of a job unless you have it full.....


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

kizer24 said:


> Not to big of a job unless you have it full.....


Yeah, I figure I'll top it off grab some matches(for light) and have at it, waht's the worst that could happen?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Just to make sure,
You're kidding about the matches right?
:crazy:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

No, its OK he has the non-exploding type of fuel....


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah never use matches, only zippos and bic lighters.


----------

